# good exhaust system



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

hey whats a good exhaust for a 02 SE maxima that sounds nice....my brother just got an 02 and i dont know much about the workings of the VQ35 my max has the old skool VQ30 sooo whats a good one that sounds good and not rattly kinda smooth deepness you know


----------



## Madmax3.5 (Apr 15, 2004)

Well I have an '02 SE with a greddy evo exaust on it. It sounds great to me it has a deep low humm to it. It depends on what kind of sound you're looking for.


----------

